# USA buys enough guns in 3 months...



## Gypsy (Apr 29, 2009)

...to outfit the Chinese and Indian armies.  



No, seriously.


http://www.ammoland.com/2009/04/22/...to-outfit-the-entire-chinese-and-indian-army/

USA Buys Enough Guns in 3 Months to Outfit the Entire Chinese and Indian Army

Law abiding US citizens bought on average 3,177,256 guns every 3 months in 2008.

EveryTown, USA - -(AmmoLand.com)- In just 3 months Americans bought enough guns to outfit the entire Chinese and Indian army’s combined.

“You cannot invade the mainland United States. There would be a rifle behind every blade of grass.” - Admiral Isoroku Yamamoto WWII

You also bought 1,529,635,000 rounds of ammunition in just the month of December 2008. Yeah that is right, that is Billion with a “B”. This number takes no accounting of reloading or reloaded ammunition.

This is an evaluation of overall firearms and ammunition purchases based on low end numbers per Federal NIC instacheck data base Statistics. The numbers presented are only PART of the overall numbers of arms and ammunition that have been sold. The actual numbers are much higher.

Follow Up:

_links at the site_


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 29, 2009)

That is freaking AWESOME!!!


----------



## 7point62 (Apr 29, 2009)

Good times, good times.


----------



## 8'Duece (Apr 29, 2009)

Don't fuck with us, we've all got a weapon and you'll see your demise if you come for us. 

Good going !!!!!


----------



## HOLLiS (Apr 29, 2009)

At least we now know part of the story, of where did the ammo go?  

Thanks Gypsy, I was wondering what sales for ammo and firearms have been like after the election.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 29, 2009)

No wonder all the stores up here are out of stock.  All you bastards have it.


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 29, 2009)

BAN GUNS


----------



## HOLLiS (Apr 29, 2009)

Polar Bear said:


> BAN GUNS



?? 

Ban bulls

http://www.castrator.com/moreinfo.htm


----------



## 08steeda (Apr 29, 2009)

I did my part!!!


----------



## arizonaguide (Apr 29, 2009)

Me TOO!!! (and it ain't all just sittin in the safe, either!) :cool:


----------



## car (Apr 29, 2009)

What was the line from "Red Dawn?" Powers Booth's character -- something like....."they made it to mountains, then......." sumptin like dat.


----------



## riptide (Apr 29, 2009)

Stimulating the economy and ensuring our personal protection. Getting two things done at the same time


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 29, 2009)

hell, i just found 20 rounds of 7 mag behind my toolbox in the carport cleaning today.

Day before I found a walmart bag full of 30 loose slugs under the futon.

I don't know my total round count because it keeps increasing.


----------



## 08steeda (Apr 29, 2009)

Ranger Psych said:


> hell, i just found 20 rounds of 7 mag behind my toolbox in the carport cleaning today.
> 
> Day before I found a walmart bag full of 30 loose slugs under the futon.
> 
> I don't know my total round count because it keeps increasing.


 
Uh, you find it just laying around!!! I think you need a inventory control system there buddy!!! A Walmart bag of 30 LOOSE SLUGS UNDER THE FUTON!!! :doh:

How do you accidentally drop a bag full of 30 slugs under the futon and forget to pick them up? And ammo in the car port?

Should we all take up a collection to find some surplus ammo can's for you? :cool:

Wonder what else is lurking around there!?! :)


----------



## arizonaguide (Apr 30, 2009)

Ranger Psych said:


> hell, i just found 20 rounds of 7 mag behind my toolbox in the carport cleaning today.


 
RS, I can relate. 
08, remember he's in Alaska Bro! His neighbor probably used the box of 7mm's to prop up the kickstand on his Harley while he changed the oil (for summer). Then a cold wind came up, and blew up his ass, and he had to kick that shit over to the side of the carport to move the 29' Aluminum JetBoat back under the carport. (or they just fell outta the saddlebags on one of the 6 Quads, 4 of which actually run, and 3 of which have seats that haven't been chewed up by that fucker pitbull-chow mix from down the street). 

The good part is: that the ice is finally melting enough for that asshole next door that owns the Pitt-Chow to finally clean up the 4inch layer of frozen dogshit that makes up his yard! Alaska in springtime!
;)

That's kinda like my Garage. I keep buying so much shit, to stay ahead of the panic/economy. I bought a 12ga reloading setup a month ago, and still haven't even played with it yet. Next to it are the primers, etc.

Over on another shelf is the stacks of differing ammo I have came across lately, much of which practicly given to me in calibers that I don't even have weapons for...yet I don't want to turn down FREE ammo!


----------



## 08steeda (Apr 30, 2009)

Ranger Psych - I was just pulling your chain!!! But that was kinda funny!


----------



## arizonaguide (Apr 30, 2009)

08steeda said:


> Ranger Psych - I was just pulling your chain!!! But that was kinda funny!


Me too bro! Just remembering the "good ol days"!
:cool:


----------



## Ranger Psych (Apr 30, 2009)

yeah, i did some digging for some glock accessories I had left over from doing security and realized i have a decent minimum stock as far as I am concerned... not like I'll be doing any suppressive fire... but cleaning the carport was an experience..

Found a bunch of sandbags... need more
Found ammo, reorganized it all
Found a crappile of tools that were hidden in the leaves..
moved my various military cases around

I've got shit all over the place. It's like a video game, if I go running around the house shooting at zombies I'll run across a box of ammo here or there. It makes it more interesting that way.


----------



## HOLLiS (Apr 30, 2009)

Actually I find stuff too.  I am organizing better now, so that may happen much in the future.

I would buy some ammo on sale, put it in my shop and over time forget about it.  I would see the ammo on sale again, look in my shop, by then the old ammo is hidden......... I would buy some more. So I can wind up having ammo in three or four different places. 

The good part of this, I am immune from this current panic on buying ammo.  I live rural so I tend to have extra of necessities on hand.  Running to the store for a 10 cent screw is out of the question.  The city mentality of running to the store when ever you need something just doesn't work in a rural environment.


----------



## 455HO (May 2, 2009)

HOLLiS said:


> I would buy some ammo on sale, put it in my shop and over time forget about it.  I would see the ammo on sale again, look in my shop, by then the old ammo is hidden......... I would buy some more. So I can wind up having ammo in three or four different places.
> 
> The good part of this, I am immune from this current panic on buying ammo.



Same here.

I'm organizing everything for move into a more rural setting and I keep finding cases of ammo I have stashed over the years.

One could say that I bought it cheap and stacked it deep.


----------



## arizonaguide (May 2, 2009)

Reminds me to ask:

Does anyone have a good link to the basics of Shotgun Reloading?
I purchased a shotty reloader recently, but haven't reloaded except as a kid 30 years ago!
:cool:


(note: started new thread)...


----------

